# Nismo LMGT1 wheels



## maik (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello.

I am looking for a set of Nismo LMGT1 18" wheels in any condition.

Cheers!


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Perhaps you should specify the widths that are you looking for.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the width, I'd be more concerned about getting a set, they're like hens teeth!!


----------



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a brand new set of the original Gloss black Omori LMGT4s in 18x9.5+12.

EDIT: Sorry, I missed the LMGT1 part. Good luck with the search.


----------

